# Pundamilia nyererei (Python Island) lost dark coloring?



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I baught this guy about a week ago and he had more color but has looked like this pretty much since i put him in the tank. Is there something wrong with him? Hes in a 75g with small peacocks and haps plus a 7" frontosa kigoma female. He still looks pretty cool but just not as much red, yellow and black as before.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

give him some more time if he still not coloring try adding a couple of females to see if he color up.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It's pretty common for Victorian males to lose color for several reasons. Maybe another fish in the tank is a lot more dominant, maybe he wants some females, or maybe there is something about the water or tank decor he doesn't like.

A happy dominant male nyererei with females pretty mush always shows good color.

Kevin


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

What's the m/f ratio for this species?
If I add females will he go crazy and try to kill my peacocks and Haps?


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

ratio is 1m/2-4f. i don't think the flameback are as aggressive as the p. nyererei. so he won't kill your hap or peacock. but never get a lone female for him 2 or 3 is best so he can't just focus one female. but since the females are the same color silver as the peacock my only concern is cross breed or hybrid.


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I walked into my room today and he was fired up as could be...within 20 seconds of standing in front of the tank he was back to low color. He was chasing somethong around but i didnt notice what.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The males needs females to show their best colors, the colors of cichlids(haplochromines)  are a major part of their sexual character. If there's no females, he won't stay colored.
xris


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

What's the smallest tank I could put this guy in with a couple females? I'm just going to put him in my sons room and stick to malawis for the big tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

A 29 G can work if it has many holes and hides out. He won't do anything to the malawis as they don't look like rivals or conspecifics.
xris


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a male nyererei that was colored up beautifully. He was quite dark, black on the bottom, black bars, crimson on tail and pectoral, irridescent blue on dorsal...gorgeous fish. He was most certainly the alpha in my 75. Had 6 females and one other male (that my wife actually liked the coloring better). The rest of the tankmates were all mbuna. As time went on the two males got more and more aggressive towards each other so I decided to move my alpha male to a tank all by himself until some of my juvies get old enough to put females in with him. He lost almost all of his color as soon as I transfered him. Don't expect he will color back up until I get the females in with him.

Now the male left in the main tank is the alpha of the tank. He (and the original alpha male) does give a quick chase to other species fish, but not true aggression...no harm done. He is much more interested in trying to lure the females into his cave.

My experience....no problem putting nyererei with most mbuna. Don't know about haps, I suspect the would not be happy as I understand they are much less aggressive than the mbuna. My tank is always active, but everybody seems happy.


----------

